# Solar Freakin Roadways



## Alex (22/5/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (22/5/14)

Love it! but don't want to know the costing per km

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vaalboy (22/5/14)

Brilliant concept


----------



## annemarievdh (22/5/14)

That could push up the toll fees and taxes


----------



## BhavZ (23/5/14)

That is freaking awesome (from a technology point of view)

Start up from an economic point of view can be an absolute nightmare but the ROI should be worthwhile if managed and maintained properly.


----------



## Gazzacpt (24/5/14)

BhavZ said:


> That is freaking awesome (from a technology point of view)
> 
> Start up from an economic point of view can be an absolute nightmare but the ROI should be worthwhile if managed and maintained properly.


Thats the problem here nothing is managed and maintained properly. It freaking feeds power into the powergrid!! Roads sorted and energy crisis sorted. But here in africa..........

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (24/5/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Thats the problem here nothing is managed and maintained properly. It freaking feeds power into the powergrid!! Roads sorted and energy crisis sorted. But here in africa..........
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



Yip wanted to mention that, then on second thought it might have been politically incorrect from me


----------



## drew (20/6/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

